# so,how does The Herfabomber commemorate 1,000 posts?....



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

..why,by blowing the ever-lovin' crap out of someone,of course:evil:

behold:



3 Priority small flat-rate boxes...each one of them containing the most brutal,nasty,and destructive Herfabomb I could create.

Now,you may be thinking..."Okay..so,the Herfabomber is going to send out 3 bombs..nothing we haven't all seen before....whoop-de-freakin'-do"

fair enough...Yes,I am sending out 3 Herfabombs,but the difference is....they're all going to the same person.

That's right....I'm going to send one Herfabomb to one single target for 3 consecutive days....yup,I'm goin' for the Puff bomber equivalent of a "hat trick"..precision bombing at it's finest and most destructive.

Why,you may ask?...I suppose I could've just made one giant Herfabomb and laid waste that way,but I've been there,done that...this way,instead of just one massive explosion,I get to lay on the destruction over several days...infinitely more fun,in my mind.

Now,you know my plan...I'm sure the next question on your minds is "Who..who's the target?"

After careful and thoughtful consideration,I've decided that the person who is most deserving of my Millenium Herfabombing is,

Shit,the dryer just went off.

to be continued...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

nice contest. you just skipped to the end


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the idea of the 3 day strike. 

Once they figure out there the one on the first day they are going to have a rough next few.

Is any one else like me and know when they have a something comming in the mail they check 5 times a day


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i feel sorry for the lucky sucker!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Love it Pete!!! 

Especially the part towards the end...did you get your clothes out of the dryer???

This will be fun to watch brother!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm... Linked? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ming-soon-mailbox-near-you-7.html#post3379360


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice...the herf a bomber hits HARD!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn, I hope the target doesn't have any children....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn, I hope the target doesn't have any children....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Shit,the dryer just went off.





David_ESM said:


> :: annoyed his dryer went off ::


Hmmm... linked? :shock:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Dude, my dryer is hooked to the normal electrical grid, some solar panels, a battery bank and an emergency generator. It never goes off.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

This is one worth watching.
Pete, your actions are not going unnoticed. You will pay for your sins. 9405503699300225519867


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't wait Pete. I can only imagine that this is going to be epic if you said it's bigger than what you've done in the past. You bring the pain. Everyone take cover


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Pete, you do not fail to surprise! I can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Why, again, do I consider this sicko a friend? Pete's obviously unstable... Demented... A sadist...

But...

Very cool idea for a bomb, and very cool way to celebrate 1k! Congrats, brother!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been at the other end of a package from Pete and all I can say is good luck for whoever receives those boxes


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Pete, aka "The Herfabomber", aka "The Consiglierie", aka "ZK's Own Mad Bombing Destructor", aka "The Fearless One", aka :eyebrows: - mg: so IMHO - if you find out this is headed your way = just leave, drive away, don't look back, sayanora, asta la vista, vaya con dios, have a nice day.....


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

This thread needs one of these 9405 5036 9930 0225 6294 29


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

titlowda said:


> This thread needs one of these 9405 5036 9930 0225 6294 29


Nice - RG for you brother & duck and cover for everyone else!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

titlowda said:


> This thread needs one of these 9405 5036 9930 0225 6294 29


Hijacking the herfabombers massive ass kicking thread....Nice! way to throw this in here Dustin.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Pete, you are a sick individual......

.....and I LOVE IT! Teach me your ways!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Brandon, have you ever seen V for Vendetta? Cause that's what you just asked for! :shock:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

LOL!!!!! That's a great point!


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

titlowda said:


> This thread needs one of these 9405 5036 9930 0225 6294 29


Just one? How sad.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Where is yours?:bored:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

All I can say to the target is LOOOOOK OUUUUT!!!!! I speak from experience


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

All i know is that the person who i believe is gettin bombed may be using a dryer in the way shown in his picture.. i hear you lose control of your bowels when you get really scared.. Well see :rockon:


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Where is yours?:bored:


I had it here somewhere when I started posting....now, where did I put it???


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

titlowda said:


> This thread needs one of these 9405 5036 9930 0225 6294 29


Congrats, your number 2 in this thread :thumb:


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

A dryer.. *looks at Daves avatar*


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

okay...time for an update.

The first bomb of my Millenium Herfabombing bombs has been launched. I have no intention of posting a DC#,as that's not my style;I'll do it for ZK bombings,but this isn't a ZK bombing.This is pure Herfabomber.

As expected,there's been speculation as to who the target is;Many of you think it's David ESM because of my dryer reference in yesterday's post. Coincidence does rear it's ugly head sometimes,and my dryer actually did go off while I was typing my post,so I took care of because I hate ironing.

David is not the target.I don't mix ZK business with Herfabomber business,and this is purely personal.

I was going to hold off on disclosing the identity of my target for another day just to keep the suspense built,but the Universe and it's infinite sense of humor has added a little plot twist to this scenario,which keeps me humble because no matter how imaginative or creative I may think I am,the Universe has me beat every time.

What am I talking about?..well,like the rest of you,I discovered this bit of news today.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-no-not-another-amazing-zk-bomber-notice.html

When I first read it,I couldn't help but appreciate the irony of the situation,because as it turns out,the target of my Millenium Herfabombing is:










Brain..if you're reading this,I'm giving you sufficient warning to prepare your defenses....not that I think that it will help,but from one maniac bomber to another,I at least owe you that courtesy.

to be continued


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> i feel sorry for the lucky sucker!


perfect in it's brevity!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> as it turns out,the target of my Millenium Herfabombing is:


:shock:

Wow. One insane bomber going after one maniacle bomber. I have a feeling this particular llama spat is going to go on for some time. Start saving your seats now, folks. This one's going to be fun!

opcorn:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay...time for an update.
> 
> The first bomb of my Millenium Herfabombing bombs has been launched. I have no intention of posting a DC#,as that's not my style;I'll do it for ZK bombings,but this isn't a ZK bombing.This is pure Herfabomber.
> 
> ...


Crap, I was afraid of that, but I'm on the road until Friday night. I have time to prepare, unless they blow up on Mrs. Brain when received. Then nothing would be able to save me.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

A massive ass kicking on Ian, before you knew he was joint the llama herd. What are the chances of that? 

Based on you past herfabombs, I have a feeling this is gonna be of epic proportions. I can't wait for these bombs to hit.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well, looks like Ian will be getting a very interesting welcome to the herd package series. That should be fun :thumb:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> David is not the target.I don't mix ZK business with Herfabomber business


All I took away from that big ass rambling post is that I am apparently llama business.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> unless they blow up on Mrs. Brain when received. Then nothing would be able to save me.


ound: Better start praying.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> All I took away from that big ass rambling post is that I am apparently llama business.


Dude, you hit every llama on one day. Your ass is llama grass!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wonderful - Beautiful - Exquisite Irony - Let the DEVASTATION Begin!!

And yes, David = you ARE llama business!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Crap, I was afraid of that, but I'm on the road until Friday night. I have time to prepare, unless they blow up on Mrs. Brain when received. Then nothing would be able to save me.


I agree with that one,my screwed litle genius mouse friend...you might be able to survive an attack by Me or even Zilla when he retaliates against after your recent shenanigans with him,but nothing on Earth is gonna save you from an angry Mrs Brain.

women be scary when they're pissed off<shuddering>


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

great bomb idea I like it


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well,everything is going according to plan.....the final Millenium Herfabomb has launched,and Herfabomb #1 has landed,doing exactly what is was designed to do,which is cause total and utter destruction on the compound of that little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse.
I really do hope that the little guy manages to survive,though;Not that he totally doesn't deserve this,but I just got a new parking space at the ZK Boardroom,and I don't want to lose it just because I'm in the middle of destroying the ZK's newest member.

that would suck.

to be continued.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Mrs. Brain has confirmed the delivery of a package into our special holding area (temperature and humidity controlled of course). I will be home tomorrow night to defuse it and see what feeble attempts are being made here...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bury em man!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well....it's Day 3 and the final bomb in my Millenium Herfbombing has reached it's target and fulfilled it's purpose....as stated by that genetically-enhanced evil little freakin' mouse

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/299075-appears-i-misjudged-herfabomber.html

so,just to recap:

1 target
3 consecutive days of bombs
day 1..BOOM
day 2...BOOM!!
day 3.....BOOM!!!!!

kinda felt like John Lee Hooker doin' that(boom boom boom boom)

I don't expect that to stop The Brain..just slow him down for a little while....he'll be back and I'll be waiting.....until then,I'm gonna kick up my feet....light a big-honkin' cigar and think of new ways to wreak havoc on the Puff community.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> kinda felt like John Lee Hooker doin' that(boom boom boom boom)


I only know what you are talking about thanks to Blues Brothers...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I only know what you are talking about thanks to Blues Brothers...


I loooooove John Lee Hooker

Boom Boom - John Lee Hooker (1992) - YouTube


----------

